# Formatierte Datumsausgabe[JSF]



## Biohazard (11. Jan 2010)

Hi 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Datum durch ein Tag formatiert auszugeben?
Ich habe eine Instanz eines GregorianCalender und brauche zunächst nur das Datum (dd.mm.yy) und die Zeit (hh:mm:ss).

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

LG

Biohazard


----------



## MrWhite (11. Jan 2010)

```
<h:outputText value="#{einDatum}">
<f:convertDateTime type="date" pattern="yyyy-MM-dd" timeZone="Europe/Berlin" />
</h:outputText>
```

Gib bei Pattern einfach an, was du brauchst.

Den 


```
xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
```

 hast du ja mit Sicherheit importiert.

Siehe auch:

JavaServer Faces - Converter Tutorial


----------



## Biohazard (12. Jan 2010)

Dankeschön!


----------

